# 10 Best List of Indonesia Destinations



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Indonesia is really amazing!!! 





:horse:


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

wonderful thread! keep on posting guys!


----------



## mataram (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful. But the pictures are too small.


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

paradyto said:


> As I know: Pendet Dance (Bali), Kecak Dance (Bali), Sedati Dance (Aceh), Piring Dance (West Sumatra), Jaipong Dance (West Java), Giring-Giring Dance (Kalimantan), Gending Sriwijaya (Palembang), Japong Dance (Jakarta), Reog Dance (East Java), he he he any else?


A hundred dance bro...remember when we still in school?? :lol:


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)

Show of force in The Kingdom Of Yogyakarta Hadiningrat


----------



## DanangSuthoWijoyo (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

DanangSuthoWijoyo said:


> A hundred dance bro...remember when we still in school?? :lol:


just mentioning 10, as I know


----------

